# FS: eVGA 8800GT



## lovely?

If this does not sell here, i will put it on ebay. the going price on ebay is $90 used. i will ask $80 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states. prices are negotiable and i can pay for a trade with a better video card.


----------



## lovely?

BUMP for a great GPU


----------



## ronster667

put the specs

bit
ram
clock


----------



## Intel_man

ronster667 said:


> put the specs
> 
> bit
> ram
> clock



ummm why... ? It's quite self explanatory. If he doesn't say any SSC edition or something then it's stock clock.


----------



## lovely?

ronster667 said:


> put the specs
> 
> bit
> ram
> clock



256bit
512mb ram
600/900mhz core/ram


----------



## Vizy

Intel_man said:


> ummm why... ? It's quite self explanatory. If he doesn't say any SSC edition or something then it's stock clock.



But it doesn't describe the RAM. Well it might, but i have no idea.


----------



## lovely?

it does, i'd bet 80% of all the 8800GT's floating around computerforum.com are all 512mb cards. the clocks are pretty much irrelevant as any overclock can be matched on any card.

Anyways, lol, back on track. is anybody interested? PM to negotiate.


----------



## Vizy

lovely? said:


> it does, i'd bet 80% of all the 8800GT's floating around computerforum.com are all 512mb cards. the clocks are pretty much irrelevant as any overclock can be matched on any card.
> 
> Anyways, lol, back on track. is anybody interested? PM to negotiate.



Lol, sorry bro. I would love to bought i recently bought a 9600gt.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

lovely? said:


> it does, i'd bet 80% of all the 8800GT's floating around computerforum.com are all 512mb cards. the clocks are pretty much irrelevant as any overclock can be matched on any card.
> 
> Anyways, lol, back on track. is anybody interested? PM to negotiate.



If I had a TriSLI mobo, and if I could TriSLI, I would get it.


----------



## lovely?

lol good to know


----------



## Danda

I have a Radeon x1950, is the 8800GT better than the Card I have atm?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

> I have a Radeon x1950, is the 8800GT better than the Card I have atm?



Yes, very much so


----------



## lovely?

Danda said:


> I have a Radeon x1950, is the 8800GT better than the Card I have atm?



unless i'm mistaken even two 1950's can't best an 8800gt.


----------



## Danda

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Yes, very much so



Give me a number crunch on how good this card is? I may buy it because it only runs WoW at 20-30 FPS and im Major cties its 10-20 =/


----------



## Danda

lovely? said:


> unless i'm mistaken even two 1950's can't best an 8800gt.



Holy hell! I think I may get this, Gota go though my check first... As it is the markets are not doing me a favor...


----------



## lovely?

i c. well spec wise, it would be much easier to read a few reviews on the 8800GT, rather then listen to me blather on how perfect it is. what i do know is that it is just slightly below, and even beats at lower resolutions, the 8800GTX. it will play Crysis on High with a good system besides the card, and can play new games like farcry2, fallout 3, Brothers in arms, hells highway, World in Conflict...

and it will max out WoW with ease. i've personally ran WoW, Oblivion, and Firefox simultaneously (my brother was playing Oblivion and i didnt need to close it) and it did not lag.


----------



## Danda

Nice, I need to know if my specs will go well with the card. Here are my specs(I gota put it on my Sig):

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-p31-DS3L 45nm and 1066mhz ddr2 support

CPU: 3.4ghz Pentium D 950 with stock cooling 

Ram: 2x 1gb Gskill PC6400 DDR2

HDD: 160GBx2 Seagate 

PSU: 550w Coolmax

Windows Vista home premium 64 bit


----------



## lovely?

well look. your processor is ok but i have an e4500 also for sale that is what i ran all those games with. your motherboard will easily clock the processor to 3ghz near stock voltage and on stock cooling.


----------



## Danda

lovely? said:


> well look. your processor is ok but i have an e4500 also for sale that is what i ran all those games with. your motherboard will easily clock the processor to 3ghz near stock voltage and on stock cooling.



Silly question, but how do I over clock? I never understood how to over clock a computer. My computer I have right now can but I never knew how to. Halp?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

You overclock your CPU in your BIOS.



But I also strongly recommend the 8800GT, I recently added a second one, and have not ran into a single problem with anything, and I rarely if at all ever ran into a problem with one card.


----------



## Danda

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You overclock your CPU in your BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> But I also strongly recommend the 8800GT, I recently added a second one, and have not ran into a single problem with anything, and I rarely if at all ever ran into a problem with one card.



Still learning on computers, what is a BIOS?


----------



## lion149

*BIOS refers, in part, to the firmware code (a type of boot loader) run by a PC when first powered on. The primary function of the BIOS is to identify and initialize system component hardware (such as the video display card, hard disk, and floppy disk) and some other hardware devices. This is to prepare the machine into a known low capability state, so other software programs stored on various media can be loaded, executed, and given control of the PC.*

This was taken from wiki....i hope this helped.


----------



## lovely?

lol sorry but it wouldnt have helped me when i was still very new to computers. now, i understand it easily enough though. 

So, Danda, what do you think?

here is a chart showing an e4300 vs a 3.6ghz pentium d. that is 400mhz slower than my processor and 200mhz faster than your processor, totaling a 600mhz difference in favor of my processor. even though the e4300 is only 1.8ghz vs my 2.2 stock, it beats the pentium D 3.6ghz in games and programs. http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/cpu-charts-2007/Gaming-Quake-4,346.html


----------



## Danda

lovely? said:


> lol sorry but it wouldnt have helped me when i was still very new to computers. now, i understand it easily enough though.
> 
> So, Danda, what do you think?
> 
> here is a chart showing an e4300 vs a 3.6ghz pentium d. that is 400mhz slower than my processor and 200mhz faster than your processor, totaling a 600mhz difference in favor of my processor. even though the e4300 is only 1.8ghz vs my 2.2 stock, it beats the pentium D 3.6ghz in games and programs. http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/cpu-charts-2007/Gaming-Quake-4,346.html



For Gaming the e4300 is awesome. But the only thing I am think is that, if I do get this new Processor, how will I put it on my computer? I fear that I will mess up my motherboard by removing my old processor. My mates tell me that removing the processor is a hard process. 

But I am very interested. How much are you selling both Processor and Video card?


----------



## lovely?

processor and video card separate are 70 and 80 respectively. but if i ship them together i could do it for $145.

if you want, watch these videos showing how to change out a processor on a motherboard like yours. it surprised me how easy the process is, even if you have to be delicate.

Removing the heatsink:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PyU00K1sKw

Installing the CPU:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-EuAwSZpr4&feature=related

EDIT: and i can't remember showing you the difference between an 8800GT and a X1900GT, so here is a side by side comparison:
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/gaming-graphics-charts-q3-2008/compare,795.html?prod[2074]=on&prod[2145]=on


----------



## Danda

lovely? said:


> processor and video card separate are 70 and 80 respectively. but if i ship them together i could do it for $145.
> 
> if you want, watch these videos showing how to change out a processor on a motherboard like yours. it surprised me how easy the process is, even if you have to be delicate.
> 
> Removing the heatsink:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PyU00K1sKw
> 
> Installing the CPU:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-EuAwSZpr4&feature=related
> 
> EDIT: and i can't remember showing you the difference between an 8800GT and a X1900GT, so here is a side by side comparison:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/gaming-graphics-charts-q3-2008/compare,795.html?prod[2074]=on&prod[2145]=on



Damn! my card is nothing compared to the 8800! Ill get back to you on both Processor and Card. As I said before the market is not doing me a favor. Thanks again lovely?!


----------



## lovely?

yeah no problem.


----------



## Danda

lovely? said:


> yeah no problem.



Out of curiosity, what kind of payment would you like me to pay the Card?

And how much would it be +Shipping? Just the card?


----------



## lovely?

shipping's included in my price, and my preferred payment would be through paypal, but i can do money orders as well.


----------



## Danda

lovely? said:


> shipping's included in my price, and my preferred payment would be through paypal, but i can do money orders as well.



Paypal eh? Yeah I can do that. But as I said give me time. Looks like I will only get the card for today. But again I am not sure. Hold on to it for me alright?

Cause I think my card I have atm just is not working anymore. the Fan is running but tits not showing anything on the screen. just Black. 

And its not my monitor I made sure. T_T I wish I could fix it


----------



## Danda

On a quick note, is the Card Nvidia? Because some of my mates told me that the version you are selling is a 'Welfare version' of the actual 8800


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Danda said:


> On a quick note, is the Card Nvidia? Because some of my mates told me that the version you are selling is a 'Welfare version' of the actual 8800



Lol, what?


----------



## Danda

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Lol, what?



Thats what I said, but that's what I am asking. 

Dont quote on me what I said on my last post.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Danda said:


> Thats what I said, but that's what I am asking.
> 
> Dont quote on me what I said on my last post.



If by 'Welfare' do they mean cheap? And aren't all cards by different brands pretty much the same card? 



The OP is selling a great card, for a great price, I would recommend picking it up.



Also, the 9800GT and the 8800GT are practically the same card.


----------



## Danda

g4m3rof1337 said:


> If by 'Welfare' do they mean cheap? And aren't all cards by different brands pretty much the same card?
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is selling a great card, for a great price, I would recommend picking it up.



yeah by the looks of it I will take it, I am going to determine this weekend.


----------



## lovely?

Well, decide quickly as soon i will have to take my card and put it on Ebay.


----------



## Danda

lovely? said:


> Well, decide quickly as soon i will have to take my card and put it on Ebay.



Go ahead, If I dont get it I dont get it. I am still seeing if I have enough money for it


----------



## bullzi

lovely? said:


> i've personally ran WoW, Oblivion, and Firefox simultaneously (my brother was playing Oblivion and i didnt need to close it) and it did not lag.



** Off topic and sorry for this. But do you mean that you had both running at the same time on the same system with both of you controlling the games individually??


----------



## mep916

bullzi said:


> ** Off topic and sorry for this. But do you mean that you had both running at the same time on the same system with both of you controlling the games individually??



No, he's saying he left Oblivion and FF running while playing WoW.


----------



## bullzi

mep916 said:


> No, he's saying he left Oblivion and FF running while playing WoW.



Ah, nvm then.  Sorry for the interruption, GL with the sale.


----------



## lovely?

ya lol. it may sound like an exaggeration but when you minimize games they usually only take up one core and a bit of ram, so running multiple games hardly affects performance on a good system.


----------



## Danda

Im sorry lovely? I wasted your time. If the card I get from newegg does not work, Ill buy the 8800 from you.


----------



## lovely?

lol dont even worry about it. the destination is what matters, the journey makes no difference here. eventually this card will belong to someone else besides me and I'll have $80.


----------



## lovely?

Bump, still for sale! i can negotiate.


----------



## mep916

Update the OP with pics.


----------



## skidude

I may be interested if I get my desktop back, which may or may not happen within the next few weeks. Post some pictures if you can in the mean time.


----------



## lovely?

thats my rig ATM.





and thats the 8800gt


----------



## FairDoos

Lovely? that is a really nice rig how much did that set you back?


----------



## lovely?

thanks! total, the parts in it now cost me a little over $1000.


----------



## salman

Hey
would you post to the UK? What would the total cost be if you would?

cheers.


----------



## lovely?

http://www.usps.com/prices/priority-mail-international-prices.htm according to this i can ship my package for $40. hmm so i guess that makes it my original $80, and $40 to ship. divide that by 1.46 (your bills are worth 1.46 times the US dollar according to MSN and few other places) and you get 82 pounds. 

would someone please verify that for me???


----------



## salman

Ah all the currency conversions are right. Sorry man I think I had my hopes a little high- the shipping kind of took it past my budget. 

Even with the extra shipping cost I know i'd still get be getting it for a good price but i just don't have the money- sorry. 

If i were you i would just go ahead and wack it on ebay.


----------



## Cleric7x9

damn ive been looking for an evga 8800GT SSC, so close. sorry


----------



## lovely?

well special deal just for you cleric, $80  

just overclock it! same thing! if not i will have to delve into the abyss of EBAY. thats never a good thing.


----------



## Cleric7x9

lovely? said:


> well special deal just for you cleric, $80
> 
> just overclock it! same thing! if not i will have to delve into the abyss of EBAY. thats never a good thing.



lol thats the same deal you were offering everyone else


----------



## lovely?

Cleric7x9 said:


> lol thats the same deal you were offering everyone else



well i could change my other posts to $90 if that'd make you feel better hahaha


----------

